# Who's cooking Q 11/3-11/4



## fatback joe (Nov 2, 2007)

What ya got cooking this weekend?

Nothing on Saturday (baseball practice), Sunday got chicken, slab of spares, and a flat.


----------



## vlap (Nov 2, 2007)

brisket and fattie and anything else I get bored enough to throw on...

Picking up the brisket at lunch today and will rub tonight.
Now I just need some cider and a bottle of jack ;)


----------



## flagriller (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing split chicken breasts on Sunday, and gonna grill steak Saturday after the game!


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Nov 2, 2007)

pork butt is on right now, i might pick up a fatty (if im feeling froggy) when i go pick out my new thermometer after class


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be doing three pork shoulders for pulled pork... I have an actual mini-catering event to do the following Saturday, so I'll get it all done this weekend and freeze it.

Also plan to do a beef roast and of course, a fatty or two...


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 2, 2007)

Last night I bought a case of pork butts at Sam's... 8 butts... 65 pounds ($.96 a pound). I'm planning on doing 4 of them tomorrow for pulled pork. That should leave me room for a couple of smaller things too... maybe a fatty or two and some ABTs. Maybe I'll see if I can squeeze in a meatloaf somewhere.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Not sure yet.  I'm in the process of making breakfast sausage at the present time. We'll go shopping when the better half gets off work.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 2, 2007)

Aloha, The plan is to brine two chickens and smoke em on Saturday.  Hoping to do better with the crispy skin this time.  Will keep the temp in the 325 range as everyone here suggests.


----------



## raypeel (Nov 2, 2007)

I will be out of town this weekend visiting parents.  Please post Q-Views to get me by until next weekend.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gonna make Pastrami tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoking a pork butt for tamales later.
Going to a calf fry tomorrow night...woohoo!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not yet back up to full speed, but I'm going to do a what my wife calls a *NFL side dish*, my wife says *NFL* stands for *N*o *F*ood *L*eft, that's about the size of it when we have company over for a game.


----------



## flattop (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad face here... no smokin' for me this weekend. Still have tons of left over pulled pork that went into the freezer the other day.

But I will be pulling out the smoked brisket from the freezer and munch on that.

Guess I'll just have to keep checking all the q-views here and every once in awhile stick my head into the empty smoker just to smell that awesome smell.


----------



## mjk2374 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm planning some kielbasa, a few fattys, some ABTs, and a meat loaf


----------



## jocosa (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing two pork butts and two fatties today, tomorrow will be a turkey pizza fatty (by request!) and two beer can chickens...   maybe more fatties, depending on what the guys feel up to...  pics from both days coming soon.

Saturday is National Teach Someone How to Homebrew Day, so we may brew up a batch of Green Tea braggot, or make a batch of Irish Red Ale.


----------



## wilson (Nov 2, 2007)

Planning on a turkey breast and maybe a fatty or two may even throw on a Butt.
Beers to ya and have Great Weekend!


----------



## rattlin_ram (Nov 2, 2007)

Two chuck roasts defrosting out of the freezer... They'll go on the ECB Sunday morning to eat while watching football on sunday...


----------



## navionjim (Nov 2, 2007)

I plan on making and stuffing some Italian sausage, thinking of adding some cure #1 and smoking at least half of it. Might try for some German too if I have time. If I get time to smoke I'll do some fattys too. Richtee sent me some cherry and I'm dieing to give it a try.


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 2, 2007)

Two yard birds in the brine tomorrow for a Sunday smoke. Any leftovers will be turned into smoky chix salad for Monday lunch!!! I've got one large sausage chub left in the freezer that I'll probably stuff with chopped hot peppers and cheese. Makes great fatty sammiches with the g/f's home made biscuits and gravy...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## navionjim (Nov 2, 2007)

Hay Cowgirl, can you explain a "Calf Fry"?


----------



## monstah (Nov 2, 2007)

2 Butts for pulled pork... my first attempt! 

That is, if the weather cooperates!


----------



## vlap (Nov 2, 2007)

Calf fry... Sounds like one of those days I was out fishing all day long with my back to the sun. My "calfs" were definitely fried


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish I could smoke this weekend but I getting the RV ready to leave on Monday for 5 days. Hope ya'll have great smokes


----------



## wavector (Nov 2, 2007)

I found a small brisket to smoke Saturday along with a bird that's brining as we speak. This will be my first brisket smoke. The brisket seems to be a flat and only weighs about three pounds. I'm smoking it for a pull at 200°.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Well..........I don't want to get too graphic.........it's a mountain oyster feed.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Been there/done that too Vlap.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a flat, good luck on your smoke


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww... Nutz!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like there's been some fall branding an cuttin going on


----------



## vlap (Nov 2, 2007)

Cowgirl... You go gurl!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got a 3 butts and a chicken in almost froze state waiting for my casings. Hope they come in tonight or them butts gonna get pulled instead of sausaged! Maybe I'll just turn one butt into buckboard bacon for the boys at work. Not really sure until after 6:30pm when the last delivery should be here.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

The folks putting on the feed work cattle all summer and save them for one big cookout. It should be fun.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Vlap, I'll have a few for you and a cold one to wash it down.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a friend from Vietnam that has a "Large" ranch in the Sand Hills of Nebraska and in the spring and the fall  they all help each other out branding and cutting on all the ranches in the area. He posts about it and it is very interesting to me.  I want to go visit him one day and see his ranch, he flys his own plane and checks his ranch and looks for lost cattle with it , like I said it's large


----------



## rip (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm doing a chuck roast and two fatties tomorrow, first time for both. Hope they turn out.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 2, 2007)

got a 6 lbs  batch of beef sticks and 5 lbs of jerky on at 3 today .probably no smokin thi wkend cause its minnesotas national holiday  its deer hunting time again


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

That sounds awesome Blackhawk....hope you get to go check it out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




There are a few large ones around here, but with all of the yucca and sage, it takes a lot of land to support very many head of livestock.

The fellow doing the calf fry does "day work"......he's a cowboy for hire. He collects the fries during the year for one big feed.
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## bigal (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm reheating everything this weekend, 99% done ahead of time.  

99#'s of brisket
103#'s of boston butt
9 racks of spares
3 chickens
60#'s ground hamburger
6#'s sausage
1# of summer sausage
enough cole slaw to feed 22 people

Started in August, will be eaten from Sat night thru Mon night.  All for different things; 4-H banquet, church, pheasant hunters supper.  Not even close to being sick of the smoker.   Gotta love this hobbie!

Later, I've got two 30 pks to "take care of"!!!


----------



## chadpole (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got through grinding 25 pounds of deer sausage. I didn't have any casings ,so I'll just do it into patties.I zip-locked them into 2 pound packages. That is some time consuming work getting that deer deboned and defatted. Sorry ,but no pictures this time.....it was everything I could do to get it into the freezer before my legs and back gave out on me. Must be getting old....can't hang like I used to.


----------



## allen (Nov 3, 2007)

1-6lb Pork shoulder roast,4 cornish game hens and hopefully pics to follow


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sunday will be doing a Pork Loin, Chix Wings, Fatty, 1 Rack spare ribs, and some ABT'S.


----------



## allen (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey RIP you'll do just fine, watch your smoke and send your pics


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 3, 2007)

i am going to do 5 pounds of jerkey on saturday and sunday i will smoke a 18 pound turkey that should be fun it is in the brine for 24 hours then i will smoke sunday for dinner i used hi mtn poultry brine it turns out a great bird i also injected the brine into the breast and legs i will also put on some of dutches beans they are good maybe do a fatty as well you all have a good weekend 

huey


----------



## rip (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Allen, with the info on this site I can't go wrong. I will take pics.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Got ribsand ABT's going on today!


----------



## fudley (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm doing prime rib, baby back ribs, fatty's, pig skinnies,butts for pulled pork, salmon,spam,and baked beans.


----------



## low&slow (Nov 3, 2007)

Whats a pig pecker?
I smoked a 13.5 lb brisket last night. Started it at 5pm, smoked it until 2am then put it in the oven till 6am. I woke up to my timer saying "almost done....almost done....almost done. Anybody else like coffee and brisket for breakfast??


----------



## dingle (Nov 3, 2007)

In regards to coffee and brisket...did a 7# pork butt last weekend. Smoked it until 12:30 am than wrapped in foil and in oven til 5:00 am. turned off the oven but left the butt in there until 7:30. was pulling the pork for sammies and could not stop "sampling"  this food of love!! What a good breakfast, and yes I was drinking coffee.


----------



## vlap (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## frybob (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm doing beef ribs for the first time. I'm also doing acouple of fatties. 

Bob


----------



## beebeque (Nov 3, 2007)

Since tomorrow features a historic football game (the 1st ever NFL game between 2 teams w/ a record of 7-0 or better) I thought I'd better throw 2 briskets & some ATB's in the GOSM.  Starting at about 5AM... and hope to be feasting by 1/2 time.  _*Are you ready for some football!!!*_


----------



## vlap (Nov 3, 2007)

Im with you on the pre dawn cook. Going to get things going 3 or 4am... might just throw a fattie in for breakfast.


----------



## fudley (Nov 3, 2007)

A pig skinny is link breakfast sausage wrapped in bacon and then rolled in brown sugar. Through them on the smoker untill the bacon is crisp about 3-4 hours. You have pig candy that is to die for.



         Bud


----------



## vlap (Nov 3, 2007)

I had heard that before. Sounds good bud! thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 3, 2007)

54 post's and not 1 pic??? You guy's should be ashamed!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay, okay... here you go. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've got 4 butts in, two in foil pans and two that aren't so I can compare the two methods. Also smoking my first batch of Dutch's beans and trying my hand at a butternut squash. A meatloaf was already devoured for dinner.

Here are the butts, rubbed and ready. (about 5:30 AM)








Here's the butt view at 1:30, temps at about 150.








And a view of the beans and squash. The squash had just gone in so that's a glob of butter melting. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Hope these will help those of you who have been craving a Q-view!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 3, 2007)

Atta boy Terry....you the man!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 3, 2007)

Just trying to keep folks happy!


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 3, 2007)

Dang it ,,, all this smokin goin on this weekend and I can't do a thing ....have hurricane Noel .... arriving on my doorstep as I type
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...first one in a long time .....Please post lots of pics to tie me over till next week, hopefully the power won't be out long ...have to go get necessities ...A.K.A  ............BEER


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Lookin good homebrew!


----------



## rip (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I put off my smoke for tomorrow, I kept reading on the site and the menu grew. I spent today running around town getting more stuff. Thanks guys, I see how ya'll get addicted to this smoking hobby but I assure ya'll I can handle it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 3, 2007)

...smoke tomorrow. Slight change of plans, but it's all good.

I have a pork shoulder and butt rubbed and ready, plus a beef shoulder rubbed and packed with coarse black pepper to do SmokyOkie style. Of course, there is also a fatty in the mix as well. 

Hell, anymore, I think the fatty is my kids' main reason to come around for a visit!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 3, 2007)

It's been a "great" day for smoking. Temps started out in the low 20s this morning but have made it into the mid 50s. Unfortunately, most of the day has had steady winds of 25 mph or more with gusts over 40. 

I've kept the MES just inside the garage so the temp has stayed between 180 and 210 for most of the time. But after 12 hours the butts still haven't made it to 165. I'm gonna leave them in for a few more hours, but I'll probably need to finish them in the oven.

Dutch's beans are out and they are GREAT!! I asked my wife what she thought of them and after a long pause she admitted they were better than hers.


----------



## rip (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I got up at the crack of............dark and got everything togather.

One chuck roast, two fatties, beef roll ups, pig nutz, and pig peckers. More pics to come.


----------



## rip (Nov 4, 2007)

This is how I have it setup any input would be very helpful.
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t...7/DSCF0193.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t...7/DSCF0194.jpg


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Does the tenderloin count/ I DID sear it over charcoal... Q-View sorta in the "Into my Glory" thread


----------



## rip (Nov 4, 2007)

Man I'm FULL. That was some good stuff.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Dare I ask what Pig Nutz and Pig Peckers are?


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 4, 2007)

Someone described pig peckers as breakfast sausage (links I think) wrapped in bacon then rolled in brown sugar. Not sure about a pig nuts.


----------



## rip (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I found them on this site, the Pig Nutz are waterchestnuts wraped in bacon. Good stuff!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Those "pig peckers" are they rolled in brown sugar prior to hitting the
smoker ?


----------



## rip (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes sir, thats the way I did it. I think I may make some without the brown sugar.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I made mine without the sugar, (because I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ). Next time, think I'll find some links with some extra flavor. Like maple or something.


----------

